# Underwater camera lost in 2007 comes up on shore in Taiwan 6 years later



## rgregory1965

Lost camera found 6 years later, 6,000 miles away

Underwater camera lost in Maui in 2007 comes up on shore in Taiwan 6 years later. Owner tracked down and sd card and photos still viable...

This is awsome.


----------



## Dillard

thats crazy!


----------



## runnah

It returned to it's birthplace to breed.


----------



## S.Pierce

Man, she better take that free vacation!


----------



## Moodyshield

We have just had a local story of an underwater camera lost in Little Cayman and ending up nine months later the Galverston in the US. The guy who found it tracked the owner down. Nice touch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwar

i wanna see the picture of the camara and the photos it took    it's really amazing


----------



## annamaria

Wow that is amazing! I wonder how the photos fared?


----------



## hamlet

That's some luck.


----------



## glun

That's amazing! If everything is still working inside, I bet the camera manufacturer can make a commercial out of this.


----------



## Juga

runnah said:


> It returned to it's birthplace to breed.



Like a salmon camera should do


----------



## pthrift

That's pretty neat.  I'm a diver also; we found a gopro underwater this summer that had apparently been lost a couple years back; charged it up and it worked fine. It was returned to the owner. 

Here we thought that was impressive in a rock quarry...definitely pales in comparison to a 6k mile trip across the ocean!


----------



## DougGrigg

glun said:


> That's amazing! If everything is still working inside, I bet the camera manufacturer can make a commercial out of this.



from what I heard the casing and camera were both not salvageable due to salt water degradation but the camera itself was almost sealed shut with this acting as a tomb for the SD card. (if this is the same story)

I do wonder though, how on earth was it tracked back? writing on the card? can you store an electronic fingerprint on SD cards? if so i must do this! haha

Image below:

http://media.zenfs.com/en/blogs/technews/kmg-630-underwater-camera-630w.jpg


----------



## robbins.photo

rgregory1965 said:


> Lost camera found 6 years later, 6,000 miles away
> 
> Underwater camera lost in Maui in 2007 comes up on shore in Taiwan 6 years later. Owner tracked down and sd card and photos still viable...
> 
> This is awsome.



I guess after reading what Steve had to say recently about camera's confiscated by concert security, I'm just wondering if this one came back filled with pictures of shark genitals.. lol


----------



## Mr_McBride

that's an awesome story.


----------

